# Archery shop in Tooele?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Is there an archery shop in Tooele?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't beat around the bush Pro, get to the point


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a buddy who told me of a guy that has a "shop" as a home business in his basement (I can get his # if you want me to), I ended up just going to Utah Archery Center like PRO told me to (just needed d-loop tied in). There are some parts and accessories at Cal Ranch if you just need some supplies, walmart has some stuff in the fall also.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Stay way from Utah archery. Go to wild arrow you wi be taken care of great.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Wilde Archery is a ways away from Tooele.....and FWIW, I have had nothing but excellent service from UAC. 

bowgy, I am a man of few words.........


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It any that much further the Uac. Wild arrow is closer.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Pro but see you are cool that way you get top notch service there. If your not cool they treat you like ****.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Its good to be 'cool'........


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

cowmilker said:


> There are some parts and accessories at Cal Ranch if you just need some supplies, walmart has some stuff in the fall also.


yep i learned the hard way that archery stuff at walmart is seasonal..... :O•-: wish i would have thought to look in cal ranch!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Its good to be 'cool'........


lol


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Is Wild Arrow in Bountiful?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

off exit 338


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Pro but see you are cool that way you get top notch service there. If your not cool they treat you like ****.


Although I did get my bow serviced, they did kinda acted like they had better things to do then tie on d-loops, since I didn't buy my bow there and all.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Is Wild Arrow in Bountiful?


it in Centerville.Take the centerville exit and turn left that if you are coming from the south.Then soon as you hit the bottom of the over pass turn right and then your first right.That will take you right to there. Good people and a clean shop there as well. they will take there time and help you with what you need help on.



cowmilker said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Pro but see you are cool that way you get top notch service there. If your not cool they treat you like ****.
> ...


Yea I have asked for drop away rest and they did not even want to help me out on it.So I turned and walk out and have not been back there.


----------

